# Is this for real?



## Rhisiart (Sep 26, 2009)

Windows 7 party time


----------



## fryke (Sep 26, 2009)

Sadly, yes. We should crash those parties with live Tigers, Leopards and Snow Leopards.


----------



## simbalala (Sep 26, 2009)

It's known as grasping at straws.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 26, 2009)

It's known as highly embarrassing


----------



## reed (Sep 26, 2009)

Okay.... not only are they chatting the BS but that guy will not stop eating cherries. If there were a few beers, eating chips and having a good time I might want to buy this crap. But.... no they are too nice. So, no dice. Thanks Rhisiart for the laughs.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 26, 2009)

I especially like this spoof on the cheesy video. I thought it was really juvenile but I couldn't help but laugh at it.


----------



## fryke (Sep 26, 2009)

I can't help but keep thinking that it looks like an SNL skit rather than a real video. It looks like a parody of itself. The thread title certainly comes to mind a _lot_ when watching it...


----------



## bbloke (Sep 27, 2009)

Erm, oh dear...  I wonder what they were thinking when they came up with that one.

It made me chuckle when the older of the two woman said: "...you need to make sure that you're ready to go where your guests arrive and there are bonus activities, in some cases, and you want to go deeper perhaps into it and you have to have the equipment to do that."  In the context of a suburban, middle-class party, it made me wonder what kind of party this was, exactly!   

Maybe I need to get out more.


----------



## ex2bot (Sep 27, 2009)

You get a free copy of Windows 7 if you host a party!!! How much is that worth to you? Not much? Well . . .

I actually bought Win 7 for $50. Now I regret it. I don't even _use_ Windows. What was I thinking? I guess I do have some Windows games, but they work fine on XP.

Bot


----------



## Mikuro (Sep 27, 2009)

.......
....
.............

Wow. That was...wait...IS it for real? Seriously? I didn't make it through the whole thing. Was there a punchline?


----------



## bbloke (Sep 27, 2009)

It seems the ad even has a (rather less than serious) columnist in The Guardian (UK newspaper) complaining about it.  Charlie Brooker does spend a lot of his time complaining about Mac users in the article, though...  (Quick disclaimer: his style is fairly blunt, so not to be read by the easily offended.)


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 28, 2009)

The young-ish lady, the nerdy looking guy, an ethnic dude, a grandma - yea they got all the marketing demographics covered, except to make it a complete party where's Kylie?
At least they try to make Windows seem cool.

Anyway.. I'm going to a Microsoft party on Wednesday and convinced a lot of people from work to go there too. At least Microsoft is giving a free Windows 7 Ultimate for those who go, so why not  (not for me, for my other .5)


----------



## reed (Sep 28, 2009)

Ya... come to think of it... there is something kinky going on here..... or will happen later, once the computer is shut down and they turn off the kitchen lights. Yes bbloke I too need to get out more often. One always thinks of these nice get togethers where all goes "strange" later on. 
  Sorry I missed the party though....
 Also....
The Guardian article is a riot... and not too far off from the truth in a way. But who cares? Macs ARE the best and I'm sure we have better parties. None of this kitchen stuff playing with a laptop and eating cherries.... right to the pub or anyplace else. Then back home, a little tight and THEN having fun checking out the new computer and software. Beer still in the fridge and crisps just in case.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 29, 2009)

That particular Guardian writer is full of hyperbole - or as we say in Welsh _malucachu_ (bullshit). However, he's a very likeable sort of journalist in that he usually doesn't believe a jot in what he writes (i.e. I suspect he wrote that piece on a Macbook Pro).

The video - if real - really raises the question of how some folks in Silicon Valley (or more likely Provo, Utah where the promo video was most likely outsourced to) view the world. A tad worrying, me thinks.


----------



## bbloke (Sep 29, 2009)

Aww, I like Charlie Brooker's stuff.   

I thought his series on TV were quite good (such as Screenwipe and Newswipe) (oh, he did a series on advertizing, one of which was accidentally shown on a shopping channel), and before that he was doing TVGoHome online.

But I digress...   Where were we?  Ah yes, Windows 7 parties!

(Usual disclaimer: Charlie Brooker's style is quite sharp, so if you are easily offended, don't follow up any of the links.)


----------



## reed (Sep 29, 2009)

what a riot bbloke....

 Here's another of Charlie Booker.........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBwepkVurCI&feature=related


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 2, 2009)

Giaguara said:


> Anyway.. I'm going to a Microsoft party on Wednesday and convinced a lot of people from work to go there too. At least Microsoft is giving a free Windows 7 Ultimate for those who go, so why not  (not for me, for my other .5)



How did it go? Did people crowd around a notebook running Windows 7 and start acting like stereotypical homebodies?


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 2, 2009)

It was actually pretty decent - but small scale. I'll upload some pics after work.
I don't mind my free copy of Windows 7 Ultimate (32- AND 64-bit versions) or the Windows t-shirt. Which I had to wear at work yesterday to scare people.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 2, 2009)

There. I think that the local event could have been perhaps a bit smaller than the one in Redmond 
And I got something to wear for Halloween too.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 3, 2009)

Giaguara said:


> And I got something to wear for Halloween too.



Well you get the person who comes with you to wear the t-shirt Windows on Drugs.


----------



## reed (Oct 5, 2009)

No comment....
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8291268.stm


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 18, 2009)

Giaguara said:


> for Halloween too.



It just makes me want to cry, the look of the shirt and for the person wearing it....


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Oct 19, 2009)

icemanjc said:


> It just makes me want to cry, the look of the shirt and for the person wearing it....



Yes, I would never wear that shirt.  Although Windows 7 is the first Microsoft OS  I've ever liked (after using Vista for a year).


----------



## reed (Feb 5, 2010)

aaaand "don't forget the devices!!" Really kinky.


----------

